# Urgent - I have GGMR! A decision today...



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok... right now I have 1 female rat, Kane. She was a baby in July when I got her. She has been a loner and is doing just fine. She is great. 

Just a bit ago, I saw that the pet store has Dumbo fancy rat babies. They said they just got them in yesterday from a breeder. There are a couple black capped males, and one beige capped female. The female caught my eye. I handled her and she is great. She sniffed the air and crawled around my hands and shirt slow and carefully. She is $16.00 for sale as a pet fancy rat and not a feeder, the store has no feeder rats. I worked for this shop briefly, cleaning the puppy cages and know they go over the top with care for the puppies. They refuse to get puppies from states where puppy mills are common. 

She seems like a sweetie and all I could think is that I should get her for my fiance since he adored his rat Naru who passed away Dec. '06. He has a soft spot for white - inclined ratties, Naru was Himalayan and his Yuki was pew. He does not care to ever own a male, he likes females a lot more. I ran it by him, and he said If I would be willing to take the heat from my mother, who we live with. Also that I would be spending more time with this rat than him because of his work schedule. We had 3 female rats a few times.. Mika, Naru, and Maya.. and then Mika, Maya, and Kane. 
My mom is a bit of a pushover but she also could throw a fit... which would blow over in no time. My father might lecture me whenever he would find out. 

This would be beneficial for Kane, right now her cage according to the calculator would be 2 females max. I have never had 2 rats share a cage yet. So I am nervous about the whole thing. We tried to have Mika and Naru share a cage but they scuffled a little over dominance.. I didnt think there was danger, but they made the most awful sounds and my fiance refused to try anymore. They played real nicely outside their cages all the time though. I am just kinda nervous and concerned since this baby is smaller than Kane.. Should I try to introduce them asap after quarantine?

Also, what about quarantine? How long for and etc. 

I do not know... I really would like Kane to have a friend rattie companion and I want my fiance to enjoy having his own rat again. He is still hurting from Naru in a way, he is a little stand-offish with Kane.. I know he will dive right in and be happy with his own little fuzlet. I have never ever seen a dumbo rat in person, nor any cap marked ratties. We mostly have pew and black hooded rats common in our area. The only thing would be upsetting my parents briefly and nervous about introductions. I am such a sucker! 

What do you guys think???


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I say do it! Rats are colony creatures, they really do require rat companionship. No matter how "great" you think your rat is doing, it is almost guaranteed that she will be the best she can be with friends. So yes, get the rat. If your mother puts up a fuss, tell her she's being ridiculous; rats need friends, and two don't take up much more resources than one. Having a lonely rat, except in very rare cases usually involving males, is never supposed to be. Plus she sounds like an adorable little doll, and so sweet already!

Quarantine should be done- it's three weeks, separate airspace if at all possible (meaning another house, and change cloths after you go see your rat). If not possible, as far away from the other rat as you can make it, and make sure you change cloths between handling them. There's a sticky on it somewhere... 

Make sure you also read the sticky on intros- squeaking is totally normal during intros and on occasion for the rest of their lives together. Unless there's blood, they're probably just fine. Tell your boy-o to grow a pair, and let the rat stick up for herself, she needs the friendship. Just follow the introduction process, and all should be well. Especially since Kane has been alone, lonely rats tend to just be so happy to have friends that there's little to no issue about having getting them to like each other. And she's enough older than the little girl that dominance should be a simple enough thing to establish. Kane = bigger = in charge!


----------



## Duckling (Dec 31, 2007)

Aww, it'd be really nice if you got Kane a friend - I'm sure she'd love it =D

From what I've heard, three weeks (preferably in another building, or at the very least on the other side of your house) seems to be the average period of time people like to quarantine their rats. Wash your hands really thoroughly in between holding them - some people like to change their clothes completely, which couldn't hurt, especially if the rats are having a lot of direct contact with your shirt or sitting on your lap.

Juvenile to adult introductions are supposed to be among the easiest there are, so I say go for it. A scuffle over dominance is normal and healthy - the sooner they figure out who's the boss the sooner they'll get it out of their system and become friends. A general rule of thumb is 'no blood, no foul', so just keep a close eye on them and let them scuffle it out. If Kane has played nicely with another rat outside her cage then chances are she'd be really happy having a friend. 

If your cage can fit two rats, then I wouldn't be worried. I can understand the urge to think that they might not be happy without a _huge_ place to live, but if the Rat Calculator says that it can comfortably fit two rats, then I'd think they'd be just fine as long as you give them lots of hammocks and toys and take them out for playtime every day.


As for getting a new pet for your boyfriend...maybe if you didn't label this rat as *'his'*, he would be a bit more open to it? Saying that it 'belongs to him' puts a bit of pressure on him, and might make him feel as if he's being pushed to replace Naru. Why not buy this rat first and foremost as a friend for Kane, and just let your fiance know that when he's ready she will be his if he wants her...or better yet, 'your' rat and the two of you will both be her owner?

=D Who knows? Sharing ownership might make for some good bonding as well. The important thing is to avoid brushing over your boyfriend's grief or to come off as if you might be replacing the pet that he loved.

Hope I helped! <3


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Ya, I did not get the lil' girl today... we told our friend how I wanted to get the rat for my fiance and my fiance was saying how I was just looking for an excuse to get the little girl, using him. I might be able to still get her, It will be tough to get out to that pet shop soon T_T. I don't know if I want to try telling my mom about her and most likely get told no and all that.. I'm notorious for randomly bringing home critters.. My dad gave me a huge lecture and I have resisted GGMR quite a few times since. But shes so darn perfect!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

No matter what your significant others think, "excuse" or not, you should have two rats. It's not weakness, it's just letting your animals live how they're supposed to. It's a basic requirement of housing rats that there are two or more. But if your fiance doesn't want the responsibility, it's still up to you to provide the best for the rat you already have, which includes providing a second rat, as well. 

Bring that baby home, and explain afterwards! Your well-intentioned willpower could then be directed towards resisting bringing home OTHER pets, after this girl.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

i say get the other rattie--- your rat needs a friend


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

you know, i don't think anyone here is going to tell you not to get her. its clear that kane is not one of the rare lone rats because she's been with other rats before. she probably misses the companionship (even if they weren't in the cage together). there is no reason on he rat's side why this baby should not be brought home. quarantine is important of course but if your careful is not that hard to do. and intros, though they can have their problems, at this age should be a breeze, especially as kane has been alone for a time now. she'll likely take to the new babe like a cat to catnip. 

but i can see why you are hesitating, i've had lectures from my dad before. they are hard to not follow. however, unless he said never bring animals here again, then bring this babe home, but see if you can still follow your dad's "speech". maybe they just want to be considered a bit when you bring these animals home. after all they have to live with them too. try talking with them. you'll never know until you try after all. they will probably appreciate the gesture if nothing else.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish I had the chance to get a dumbo rat! I adore them. I spent over $10 on each of my 'feeder' rats. And don't get me wrong, I love them to death--but a little dumbo...*sigh*


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> Make sure you also read the sticky on intros- squeaking is totally normal during intros and on occasion for the rest of their lives together. Unless there's blood, they're probably just fine. Tell your boy-o to grow a pair, and let the rat stick up for herself, she needs the friendship. Just follow the introduction process, and all should be well. Especially since Kane has been alone, lonely rats tend to just be so happy to have friends that there's little to no issue about having getting them to like each other. And she's enough older than the little girl that dominance should be a simple enough thing to establish. Kane = bigger = in charge!


yes definitely...

when we got meggsy she had been a solitary rat for the whole of her 12+ months of life to that point. i put her in with soot & ash and the change in her personality was incredible. there werent then, and really arent now, any dominance problems with any of the girls, now that all 7 live in the same cage. 

i say get kane a friend, she will love you even more for it


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I have two dumbo rats and one with regular ears


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

I think I will get her on Sunday... lol. 
It takes a bit of guts, right now I am on pretty good terms w/ my mom lol.
My dad lives a good 1/2 hour drive away... he just has always not liked me having animals and gave me lectures about not getting new ones because he wants me to go get an apartment or something some day.. which is not necessary and pretty unlikely. 

I pay rent to live in the house I grew up in, and that rent is needed to afford the house. My mom also likes to do absolutely nothing.. my fiance does the trash, dishes.. I do floors and such. An apartment is not likely cuz I hate them, they are **** expensive, and I have a German shepherd. My dad has said how I have to ask my mom before I get animals... but thats only cuz my mom will complain to him. 

I can not ask my mom first, the answer will be no.. no matter what. And if she says no, and then I do it anyways.. its like I am directly defying her.. in opposed to bringing sumtin home and playing dumb / sucker / lovestruck. I bring a critter home, she gets upset and when she cools down she sees its cute, silly and soft, all that... then everything is fine except she likes to complain to my dad.

Right now they had / have the rattie in a cage with just her and two boys. I told the employee they should be separated cuz rats can reproduce pretty darn young. She said she would ask the manager later. I feel bad cuz I got psyched and wanted to get the rattie that day and told the employee I would be back. She even let me take a camera pic. when its against their rules. Right now hopefully the girl is separate from the boys.. which is sad but necessary. Shes so little.. I would guess maybe 4-5 weeks. 
Also, I know the Vet comes to the shop every Wednesday.. my vet, in fact.

The vet is good with rats, I have seen pics on the wall of someones 3 hairless rats that are clients. My Mika had a laser pen tumor removal which went great. Hopefully the rattie got vet checked, and not just the puppies. 

~ My fiance was going on about how the little rat sounds like a nice idea, but he does not wish to hear my mom complain. *Sigh*.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok.. I am getting her Tomorrow! Zomg work is going to crawl by! I arranged to go out with my friend later and we will go get the lil girl. If my mom gets upset, I can always tell her I will pay a bit more rent for a 2 rat limit. 

My fiance went on about how its a nice idea for him to have a rat, but he is afraid he has little spare time. He also said I should just get her for myself, and he would love her the same lol. So.. I think I might name her 'Kisa' (Key-sa). I've always liked that name, and its the name of a little tiger in a show.. and her ears really give her like a little lion face lol. Plus, Kisa starts w a 'K' so goes well with Kane (Kah-nay)!


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh wow, you're in Hudson Valley. Do you know the name of the pet store? I'm right up the line and I'd love going to new petstores. Also, whose your vet? I have to travel so far for mine and it'd be nice to know some alternatives.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

She was already sold.. she is gone..  
Its the shop in the Poughkeepsie Galleria mall. They aren't half bad. 
Right now they have one of the girl's brothers left.. hes awesome looking... but he ran around and even whipped his head around on me like threatening to bite. He shook like a leaf and jumped every time I touched him to stroke his head. Hes so tiny tho.. so probably could be brought around. But I really want a female so my Kane has a companion. My mom would completely freak if I had a male and a female under the same roof. 

Heres the mall: 

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...hkeepsie Galleria&qc=Shopping Centers & Malls

They occasionally have rats. My vet is Dutchess county animal hospital. They are on edge of Lagrange. My work is right down the road from it.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...oaXA1vSOBGkB+OIhJHzcdsYT81CQwxA==&ambiguity=1



Anyhow... I'm a little sad but still like the idea of a young female rattie. Our Petco is one of the good ones, I have gotten some of my best rats from them. We went there for the heck of it, but right now they have older ruby-eyed-white females who are super skittish. I once had one ruby-eye-white female I got older and kinda skittish.. she stayed that way no matter what i did so I steer clear of thinking I can fix this issue now. 

There is an exotic pet shop near my one friend's house that he promised to show me someday. They had a Dwarf rat the one time.. he took a pic for me. I might check them out.. but I always go in skeptical. I'm so sad there was a awesome pet shop breeding and handling from birth their own powder blues and blue hooded! I wanted one badly but they went out of business shortly after I discovered them. My fiance's brother got a female from them.. she rocked. 

So.. anyone know of breeders or any rescues or litters super nearby?? I couldn't do a rescue where u need a house inspection.. my mom doesn't even let my friends over. Shes dumb and wants to be miserable.


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about that. I go to that mall pretty often, though. Great to know about the vet in Lagrange, thanks. I was going deep into CT. I know of three breeders. Myself, this guy Tommy, and Sheree of Great Pets Rattery and Rescue. Tommy sells his rats at Animal Kingdom in Brewster, NY. I know that he currently has rex hoodeds and hairless, but that's all I know. Sheree is awesome, and I'm sure you could find the rat of your dreams with her.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

More info Plzzzz lol. 
Sounds hopeful! 
The Dutchess County animal hospital is great... I have been to a few other vets, but they are all horrid in comparison. The DCAH is wonderful! They gave my rat Mika a tumor removal which went very well.. they used a laser pen and some gas for sleepy and not injection which has more risk. I have also seen a picture of nekkid rat patients. 

I went to this one vet for years.. my dog has a skin problem, they told me it was allergies to something... that they could not tell what hes allergic to. Then after the 3rd time and spending like $2,000. they said a $400. test could tell what hes allergic to and he would get injections every week for the rest of his life, averaging like $100. a month. One time I was out of money.. college student an all... and they refused to do anything.. not even a post-dated check! I called everywhere and the DCAH does payment plans for emergencies. I brought my dog in.. the vet looked inside his ears and said he has food allergies! Since the skin in deep of his ears is affected an all. So now hes on special food and gets a steroid pill every night and is doing great ever since! 

Also, the other vet gave my rat Spike a shot for mites and neglected to tell me he might get pneumonia as a side effect... which he did - which he passed away from, another $400. later. 

I looked into this bad vet and found out the one Vet, he Owns it and the other.. Arlington and Hudson Valley animal hospitals. So ya.. hes got a lot of extra bucks to line his pockets... >_<.


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

Vets are ridiculous sometimes. We had an oops rottie litter a few years back, and we had just gotten their tails docked. The mom smelled the vet on 'em and nailed one, split his whole face from his mouth up to around his ear. The vet said she'd euthanize him for $300, and do the surgery with aenesthetics for like $1500. My mom was like, well, what if you didn't use anesthetics? And she's like, $900. So my mom said okay, thinking she'd give him a little, cause he was just 4days old, it wouldn't have taken a lot. But no, none at all. He yipped the whole time.

I won't have any litters available until like mid-April. I only have male hairless dumbos available right now. Tommy you'd have to go to Animal Kingdom and speak to, but Sheree's website is http://www.citlink.net/~sheree/


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Isn't there a rescue called "Huron Valley Rat Rescue"? Ypsilanti, Michegan... no idea where that is compared to you, but going the rescue route is always worth it! The rat is usually socialized, often speutered (I think this rescue does it) and you feel so good knowing that instead of supporting a pet store, you're giving a rat a second chance at a happy life. And I hear the rescues often know, at least for the first bit after they realize how good you'll be to them, that they've lucked out, and reward properly with their affection. 

Here's their website- http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI553.html


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Michegan is waaay out there. I'm in Hudson Valley, NY. North of NYC a ways along the Hudson river. There are places I've seen in new york state but are like 5 hour drive away, and I don't have a license yet.. I'm 23.. don't know what to do about that, my mom refuses to teach me so I guess I am saving up for driving school which I have limited time for. >_<

Ok.. dying to click the links now.. lol.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Right now it says that she only has a couple of rescued males available and that she is expecting 3 litters after Dec. 26th...? 

I will have to try and look up Animal Kingdom. 

As of now.. my fiance has today booked with a few of our friends doing super bowl stuff >_<, and then I get to work 5 days straight, bleh.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh, Mapquest estimates a little over an hour drive.. maybe thats possible but still she has none available it looks like.

Edit: 
Ok, I called her, she said theres a couple females, ruby-eye-white around 8 weeks old. I want to try and go there this comin weekend but I have no idea how that might work. If I can get there, it comes down to personality I guess, but I am a little more wary of white rats.. all ones I've seen have been more skittish than average.. might be able to chalk that one up to lighter colored eyes and worse eye sight maybe. Although my fiance completely adores white rats lol.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i have 3 red eyed rats and 7 balck eyed ones. the red eyed can be just as laid back as the black ones and the black ones can be just as skittish as the red ones. it really all depends on what i'm trying to do with them and their attitude at the time more then their eye color. at least this is what i've noticed with my rat babes. 

and if this rescue does neuters then you could get a male too and still have a friend kane. i have two neutered rats with a group of 8 girls. they love their girls and their girls love them (for the most part--twix has issues with stewart and stewart is a little afraid of twix as a result, but they get along for the most part and really i think its just cause twix is a general bully). so don't discount those cuddly squish boys right off hand yet.


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

Nah, if you go there you'll fall in love. I've gotten a couple of girls from her (even at an older age) and they were all sweeties.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

So Calories, does she neuter? I do love the boys lol, I have not had one in a very long time though. I know she first said she has a couple boys for adoption.


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not sure, I've only gotten females from her. I don't think she does, but there's no harm in asking.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh... great thing... I found out who got the baby I wanted. Shes my fiance's little brother's friend. I don't really like her. Shes from 'old money'. She has like 5 horses and a rabbitry, some dogs, cats, as well as a billion other random ignored pets. She has had a rat or two in the past. At least shes an annoying snob when it comes to animals. I said "my horse's pony" one time and she scoffed at me, and went on for a half hour lecture about how pony is an incorrect word. T_T I'm sad all over again.


----------

